# Dcc decoder selection & light board question



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

HI all. This topic is based on my bachmann DCC READY 80 ton 3 truck shay with a 8 pin plug for a dcc decoder. One of my questions is, can you use any 8 pin decoder in this loco? I get confused about all the things I read on dcc operations. Does it matter if the decoder is a 2 or 4 function? And do I need to put resistors in for my lights and the Fire box flicker light? By the way I'm asking about a dcc only decoder ( non sound ).

The other question I have, is when converting a dcc loco to SOUND. Do you use the light board already installed in the loco, or do you have to take it out and install a different board? I'm thinking you have to change the board, but not sure. Thanks for any help, I'm new with dcc..... 

💭💭💭
🚂🚂🚂🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃🚃


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

In answer to your first question you can use any decoder with an eight pin plug, but remember not all decoders are created equal! Performance, particularly slow speed performance can vary. I like Lenz's for best switching performance, you can press fn3 and it cuts speed in half, neat . The extra functions are for lighting options, they will specify which.

You can use the existing light board if its convenient to do so i.e. if you have enough space . You may want to junk it if it's using bulbs and you want to replace with LEDs.

You do need resistors for the LEDs, you can put just one in the common for front and backup light.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks cycleops. My shay has leds lights factory. So does that mean I can just install a 8 pin plug and run the loco, without using resistors? And I can use a 4 function decoder even though I have a 2 function locomotive right? I just don't use the other 2 functions of the decoder.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, you can just plug in the decoder, you will have resistors already. I don't know what you mean by a two function locomotive but the extra functions are for LEDs. If you don't want them you do t have to use them.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

CYCLEOPS 
I'm sorry I probably should have said I believe my 80 ton three truck shay is a 2 function system. Because it only has a headlight, rear tender light and a fire box light . Again thank you for your help .


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The eight pin connector is a standardized DCC feature that accommodates the basic locomotive functions (motor,front & rear light) only.Any extra feature like the fire box and ditch lights have to be hardwired to the decoder,provided it does have these features available.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Brakeman jake.
I found some bachmann 8 pin decoders for sale( non sound ). So are you saying If I installed one of them, that only the headlight and tender light will work , no fire box light? I figured one of the 2 functions in the decoder would operate the headlight , and tender light, and the other function would operate the fire box light. Or in worst case.I thought that at the least, the headlight function on my nce power cab would turn all the lights on at once. So if making my loco dcc won't allow me to use my fire box flicker light, than why does bachmann make these dcc ready? Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm confused...you seem to mean that your loco already has fire box flicker in DC,wich is possible if the manufacturer wanted it to have it.If so,you'd still have it with a standard eight pin decoder.

Otherwise,you'll have to first install a light (or LED) to your fire box then link it to a third or fourth function of a proper decoder.Wether you'd need a resistor depends on the specific decoder you'd purchase,but any extra function never go through the eight pin connector.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

BRAKEMAN JAKE
I'm sorry if I confused you. I get all fussed up learning this dcc stuff. But yes the shay I'm referring to, does have a factory fire box light installed. So I should be good to go. Again and always thanks for you're replys. ( The alaska railroad )


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This means that your loco has the flicker function as part of their board so that it works on DC.I guess it's linked to motor supply,wich would make sense.If it works on DC,it will indeed still work with an eight pin decoder.

Bachmann's decoders are bottom line items (cheap Lenz I believe) with poor throttle control at best.The TCS DP2X would be a great choice for your application.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Brakeman jake 
Right, in DC all lights I believe are linked to motor. I've never worked with dcc decoders, so I wonder if the front and rear lights ,and the Fire box light will have a separate function button to operate them when changed to dcc. I HOPE SO. and thanks for the advice on the tcs decoder. I will look into them.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

When you install a decoder,you'll have manual control over both the headlight and rear light (F0 for on/off) but they will switch automatically from front to rear with locomotive's direction unless the decoder is programmed differently.

However,I don't think you'll have any control on the fire box as the eight pin connector doesn't allow any additional feature.The flicker will likely be automatic when loco moves.

That'll be all for today...going to bed...ZZZZZZ


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As it happens TCS have a great installation reference page for their decoders which should help you and shows your Shay. It appears you need to disconnect a capacitor on the Bachmann board when installing: http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...Bachmman_Spectrum_80Ton_three_truck_Shay.html


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

CYCLEOPS 
Thanks for the info,I will check it out.


----------

